# 25 Ways to Jazz up a PonyTail!



## Laura (May 30, 2004)

*1.* *Wear two or more pigtails*. The Spice Girl's Emma had the right idea with her random assortment of blonde tails that sprang from the top of her head like dog ears. She also looked stunning with low slung pigtails that started below her ear lobes giving her an instant demure look. Play with wearing your pigtails up, down, or in between.



*2. * *Tie it up in knots*. Play with Zulu knots or separate your ponytail into two separate tails and twist into random knots pinned to the back of your head. Experiment will pulling loose strands out of the knots and letting them form random twists or faux dreads. Try wrapping the base of each knot with a strand of your own hair for added interest. (Goldwell - Stylist Jose "Genesis" Torres, Salon: Vogue Hair Salon, Photo: Jose "Genesis" Torres).





*3. * *Adopt a pink poodle pony*. Follow Gwen Stefani's lead and do the outragous pink colored ponytail look shown to the side. Although her hair is currently on the sedate scale, Gwen is the queen of cool and unusual colors and ponytails. If you really want the cotton candy look see a professional hairstylist. Don't try the pink look at home. You could hurt yourself.





4. *Try the little sprout route*. If you just can't bring yourself to re-create Gwen Stefani's pink and white ponytail look consider her sprouted ponytail look. Gwen became well known for her past assortment of thin ponytails mounted in random formation along various parts of her crown. They were breathtaking and innovative. Don't stop with just one think tail sprout. Play with just a few or an entire head of thin pony sprouts. (Goldwell - Stylist: Bonnie Serrano, Salon: Scissors, Photo: Lee Roderick).




*5. * *Twist and tie it into faux deads*. Whether you add the still hot twists to your regular ponytail or do your entire head, it is a look that will make a big difference. Jennifer Aniston wore them as part of an elaborate tied updo while Portia De Rossi looked stunning in her full set of dread wannabes.

*Note:* Do not use Vaseline or other petroleum products to create your dreads. Use hair pastes, wax or gels designed for hair styling only.





6. *Crank up your ponytail cuteness factor.* Nothing generates more appreciative head turning than a slick shiny ponytail that ends in soft bouncy curls. After you have carefully created your perfect ponytail grab your favorite hot rollers or curling iron and go to work. Create just a few flirty curls right at the ends of your tail. Remember, the larger the roller or curling iron barrel, the bigger the curls.




*7.* *Take your tail's texture to new levels.* Brandy is a classic example of a celeb who transformed her sleek hair into massive natural curls for a variety of ponytail styles ranging from half up/half down ponys to one single tail. Take Brandy's lead and add allover curls or waves.

For a new trick, sleep in small rag curlers or pipe cleaners to create lots of kinky curls or waves. If you prefer an instant transformation, use very small hot curlers or a curling iron to get super kink.




*8. * *Splay The Ends*. Create two random ponytails at different levels on your scalp. Take the ends and apply a great wax or hair paste. Use your fingers to "spray" them out in a formation as shown to the side. This style may need assistance from your fav stylist or a good hair friendly pal.

An alternative look for shorter ponytails is to use wax and create stiff spikes that form a random pattern from the ponytail.




*9. * *Dip It.* Create a the hot new shoe polish look on the tips of your ponytail. This is the look that resembles dragging your long hair through an open can of shoe polish. Adding the contrasting "shoe polish" colors is not a temporary change but if you limit the contrasting color to just your very ends, you can snip them off with your next end trim. When possible use temporary or demi-permanent colors to lightly "dip" your ends. Blondes look great with black or red tips and brunettes can try the blonde or red dipped look. When possible.



*10.* *Wear a side tail*. It doesn't have to be a big deal. Pull all your hair to one side, attach a "hair friendly" hair band and then play with various options from splaying the ends to curling them. Wear it high, low or in between. Tip the ends or play with your bangs for a hot new variation.

http://www.hairboutique.com/tips/TheCrumpler.jpg*11.* http://www.hairboutique.com/tips/cs14_mini_waves_iron_80w.jpg *Crimp it*. Whether you decide to *crimp* the entire tail, only the top or bottom layers or random pieces, the right tool can create an instant hot new look for your ponytail. Be creative and pull a few random hair out of your ponytail and let them fall into crimped tendrils around your face.

http://www.hairboutique.com/gpg3/gpgv30074t.jpg*12. * *Add Sculpted Top Curls*. A good ponytail is a great starting point for a great updo that is soft and carefully sculped with *well placed curls*. Whether you want to dress up your ponytail for a special event or just change the look, use your ponytail as a starting point for a cap of well placed curls. (Photo courtesy of Goldwell - Stylist: Sandra Marckhoff, Salon: R.E.L., Santa Rosa, CA. Photo: Michael Leras).

http://www.hairboutique.com/gpg3/gpgv30119t.jpg*13.* *Decorate With Feathers*. Why not *make a fabulous low slung ponytail*, pin the tail up and adorn with gorgeous Peacock or other feathers. While you're at it, consider letting your colorist create a custom rainbow effect at your crown to offset the gorgeous feathers. This is definitely not a hair color look to try at home without help. (Photo courtesy of Goldwell - Stylist: Kristin Page, Salon: Miranda Salon &amp; Spa, Calgary, AB, Photo: Greg Gerla).

*14. * *Wrap It*. Add instant interest by taking one piece of your own hair and wrapping around the top of your ponytail or pigtails. If you prefer, add a clip on braid or hair strand and wrap that at the top of the pony to providing contrasting texture or color.

http://www.hairboutique.com/gpg3/gpgv30128t.jpg*15.* *Add Temporary Extensions*. Whether you decide to attach add-on hair or invest in fun faux hair extensions, go wild and be super creative. Add ribbons, pin-in ponytails or braids. Christina Aquilerra made all the fashion pages with her recent pink and white add-on faux hair extensions. (Photo courtesy of Goldwell - Stylist: Lindsay Roberst, Salon: Viola Institute, Photo: David Greene).

*16. * *Pull On The Glove.* You can also select a variety of materials from suede, velvet, silk or leather to wrap the entire length of the tail from the top to the ends. If you prefer, you can slip on a special hair glove for instant hair protection and a hot new look.

http://www.hairboutique.com/gpg3/gpgv30142t.jpg*17.* *Half Up/Half Down* A half up/half down do that features a soft ponytail nestled at the back of your crown is always a wonderful sleek and sensual look. Ponytails can also be positioned underneath other strands to create instant volume and fullness. (Goldwell - Kendra Bye - Salon: Three Small Rooms, Photo: Babak).

http://www.hairboutique.com/tips/cbd10_quick_braid_80w.jpg*18. Twist It*. The hottest new hair styling tools on the market include the new instant twisters and braiders. The Conair Two prong braider allows you to instantly create single or multiple two strand twisted ropes. Use this hot new tool to create a unique twisted ponytail look or create free form strands that frame your ponytail. Your only limitation is your imagination.

*19. Braid It*. Nothing transforms a ponytail quicker than a beautiful Dutch, French or Fishtail braid. Experiment with one main braid or separate your hair into side pigtails or ponytails and weave a beautiful fishtail or French braid down the middle.

Microbraids make hot ponytail accent wraps or side pieces. Use a set of complimentary micro-braids to form loops or knots around the top of your main tail. Play with a number of looks until you find one that suits your fancy.

*http://www.hairboutique.com/tips/bluehearts1_300w.jpg20. Accessorize*. Over the past year the hair jewelry designers have introduced a huge range of ponytail specific accessoriesfrom Austrian Crystal studded elastic bands to clip-on string beads and jeweled side combs. With the incredible selection of options from beaded scrunchies to faux fur and jeweled babbles, let your imagination run wild.

Another option is to add hair snaps, hair magnets or other jewels to the area of your crown surrounding your ponytail. You can also clip in hair snaps, beads or magnets at the top of the pony.

*http://www.hairboutique.com/tips/LC_shampoo_120.jpg21. Add edible hair. * At a recent rock concert I witnessed a girl with long plastic wrapped strands of edible cherry and black licorice woven into her series of long twisted sprouted tails. As the concert progressed I noticed people pulling out the wrapped licorice from her strands, pulling off the wrappers and munching on the sweet treats. Although it seemed a little bizarre, why not? At least it is a practical use of add-on hair accessories. Be creative and think of your own version of licorice hair.

*22. Cover it*. Nothing looks more appealing that a soft shiny ponytail pulled through the back of a baseball cap. Show up your tail or show off your cap but take advantage of another way to make a new ponytail statement.

*http://www.hairboutique.com/tips/CherryRed_200W.jpg23. Clip it*. Banana clips are one of the hottest "easy" bun making accessories around. If you tire of your tail, simply wrap it a few times around the elastic enclosure and pin up your newly formed bun with a festive banana clip or series of clips.

*24. Slick it down*. Get that "just off the beach" look with a slicked back ponytail. Cheat and use jojoba oil as your wet look product. That way you condition and shine at the same time as looking chic in your wet look.

*25. String it up*. Use string or heavy thread to create an intricate stitched pattern at the top of the tail. Or be creative and make an intricate basket weave pattern from various pieces of ponytail strands tied together with string.

Another option is to leave the ponytail hanging free but form an intricate weave around the top and the sides of the scalp.

*Article taken from hairboutique.com*


----------



## Californian (May 31, 2004)

Super fun post, thanks! I love the half up and half down look. Gwen Steffani always looks cute in her styles.




Weave one of these into your hair! YUM! lol!


----------



## Laura (May 31, 2004)

Originally Posted by *Californian* Super fun post, thanks! I love the half up and half down look. Gwen Steffani always looks cute in her styles.



Weave one of these into your hair! YUM! lol!

Ya, i really like the HALP UP &amp; HALF DOWN style too. Must try it someday soon


----------



## nydoll23 (Jul 28, 2005)

awesome thread!!!!!!



i would like to try the dipped look but with something that will wash out.my hair is blonde ,very light .i dont want to stain my hair but i like that funky dip look,any suggestions.


----------



## Makeupgirl6789 (Apr 10, 2013)

Dip dyeing my hair is really hard because I have brown hair and i dont want to bleach it out and ruin in!! Any suggestions??


----------



## marrymemakeup (Apr 13, 2013)

Nice post different ways to Jazz a Pony tail some styles are new to me but some hairstyles look really funny  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rashmis1211 (Apr 13, 2013)

hey nice post but many are very funny pony tails and few are very very attractive will soon try them, also the shoe polish colour is amazing i want to try that frm a very long time will do it,

But do u have any suggesstions for brown hair colour. which contrasting color will look good.........


----------

